# Top Players of All Time Lists



## Doctor No

The following lists have been determined by the History of Hockey community at HFBoards:

HOH Top 100 Players of All Time (compiled in 2008)
HOH Top 70 Players of All Time Part I (2009)
HOH Top 70 Players of All Time Part II (")
HOH Top 60 Defensemen of All Time  (2011-2012)
HOH Top 40 Goaltenders of All Time (2012-2013) *90% restored (Dec.23)*
HOH Top 60 Centers of All Time (2013-2014)
HOH Top 60 Wingers of All Time (2014-2015) *90% restored (Dec.23)*
HOH Top 50 European Non-NHL Players of All Time (2015-2016)
HOH Top 40 Stanley Cup Playoff Performers (2017)
HOH Top 100 Players of All Time (2018-2019)

For information on how these lists were compiled and to see the in-depth discussions that took place before voting, click on the links.


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*HOH Top 70 Players of All Time*

Compiled in 2009 as an update of the HOH Top 100 Hockey Players of All Time (2008).

To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**No.**Player**Pos**Height**Weight**Career*199*Wayne Gretzky*C6'0"1851978-199924*Bobby Orr*RD6'0"1991966-1977; 1978-197939*Gordie Howe*RW6'0"2051946-1971; 1973-1980466*Mario Lemieux*C6'4"2001984-1997; 2000-200659*Bobby Hull*LW5'10"1911957-198062*Doug Harvey*RD5'11"1901947-196974*Jean Beliveau*C6'3"2051950-1951; 1952-197182*Eddie Shore*RD5'11"1941924-194499*Maurice Richard*RW5'10"1801942-19601077*Raymond Bourque*RD6'0"2191979-2001117*Howie Morenz*C5'9"1651923-19371239*Dominik Hašek*G6'2"1801980-2008131*Jacques Plante*G6'0"1751952-1973; 1974-19751433*Patrick Roy*G6'0"1651984-20031521*Stan Mikita*C5'9"1691958-1980164*Leonard "Red" Kelly*LD6'0"1951947-1967175*Nicklas Lidström*LD6'2"1901988-2012185*Denis Potvin*LD6'0"2051973-19881910*Guy Lafleur*RW6'0"1851971-1985; 1988-1991207*Phil Esposito*C6'1"2051963-19812116*Bobby Clarke*C5'10"1761969-19842211*Mark Messier*C6'1"2051978-20042368*Jaromír Jágr*RW6'2"2401988-Present241*Terry Sawchuk*G5'11"1901949-1970251*Glenn Hall*G5'11"1901952-53; 1954-19712619*Bryan Trottier*C5'11"1951975-1994274*Fred "Cyclone" Taylor*R/D5'8"1651905-1923284*Edouard "Newsy" Lalonde*C5'9"1681904-1927; 19282922*Mike Bossy*RW6'0"1851977-1987307*Ted Lindsay*LW5'8"1631944-19653119*Larry Robinson*D6'3"2201972-19923219*Joe Sakic*C5'11"1851988-2009332*Viacheslav Fetisov*LD6'1"2151976-19983415*Milt Schmidt*C6"0"1851936-1942; 1945-19553517*Valeri Kharlamov*LW5'8"1651967-19813619*Steve Yzerman*C5'11"1851983-20063730*Martin Brodeur*G6'1"2051991-1992; 1993-20153810*Syl Apps, Sr.*C6'0"1851936-19483929*Ken Dryden*G6'4"2071970-1979405*Bill Cook*RW5'10"1721922-19374124*Chris Chelios*D6'1"1901983-20104222*Brad Park*RD6'0"1901968-1985435*Bernard Geoffrion*RW5'9"1701950-1964; 1966-19684420*Vladislav Tretiak*G6'1"2021968-1984457/4/11*Joe Malone*C5'10"1501910-1924467*Paul Coffey*D6'0"2001980-2001479*Charlie Conacher*RW6'0"2101929-1941487/17*Frank Boucher*C5'9"1851921-1922; 1926-1938; 1943-19444927*Frank Mahovlich*LW6'1"2051956-19785016*Marcel Dionne*C5'8"1851971-1989517*Francis "King" Clancy*D5'7"1551921-1937523*Pierre Pilote*RD5'10"1781955-1969531*Clint Benedict*G5'11"1851912-1930541*Bill Durnan*G6'0"1901943-19505516*Henri Richard*C5'7"1601955-1975569*Andy Bathgate*RW6'0"1801952-1968; 1970-19715722*Max Bentley*C5'9"1581940-1943; 1945-1954585*Aubrey "Dit" Clapper*RW/D6'2"1951927-1947591*Walter "Turk" Broda*G5'9"1801936-1943; 1945-19526017*Earl Seibert*D6'2"1981931-19466124*Sergei Makarov*RW5'11"1851976-1997627*Tim Horton*RD5'10"1801949-19746312*Richard "Dickie" Moore*LW5'10"1681951-1965; 1967-1968642*Sprague Cleghorn*RD5'10"1901910-19286521*Peter Forsberg*C6'0"2051990-2011664*Aurele Joliat*LW5'7"1361922-1938675/16*Cy Denneny*LW5'7"1681914-19296813*Boris Mikhailov*RW5'9"1701965-19816917*Jari Kurri*RW6'0"1941977-1998709*Ted Kennedy*C5'11"1751942-1957
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*HOH Top 60 Defensemen of All Time*

Compiled in 2011-2012. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**No.**Player**Height**Weight**Born**Died**Career**Nationality*14*Bobby Orr*6'0"19919481966-1979Canada22*Doug Harvey*5'11"190192419891947-1969Canada377*Raymond Bourque*6'0"21919601979-2001Canada42*Eddie Shore*5'11"194190219851924-1944Canada55*Nicklas Lidström*6'2"19019701988-2012Sweden65*Denis Potvin*6'0"20519531973-1988Canada74*Leonard "Red" Kelly*6'0"19519271947-1967Canada82*Viacheslav Fetisov*6'1"21519581976-1998Russia/USSR919*Larry Robinson*6'3"22019511972-1992Canada1024*Chris Chelios*6'1"19019621983-2010USA1122*Brad Park*6'0"19019481968-1985Canada127*Francis "King" Clancy*5'7"155190319861921-1937Canada137*Paul Coffey*6'0"20019611980-2001Canada143*Pierre Pilote*5'10"17819311955-1969Canada152*Sprague Cleghorn*5'10"190189019561910-1928Canada1617*Earl Seibert*6'2'198191119901931-1946Canada177*Tim Horton*5'10'180193019741949-1974Canada182*Al MacInnis*6'2"20419631981-2004Canada194*Scott Stevens*6'2"21519641982-2004Canada2044*Chris Pronger*6'6'22019741994-2011Canada214*Bill Gadsby*6'0'18019271946-1966Canada2221*Börje Salming*6'1"19319511970-1993Sweden232*Brian Leetch*6'0"18519681987-2006USA245*Aubrey "Dit" Clapper*6'2"195190719781927-1947Canada256*Valeri Vasiliev*5'11"18719491966-1984Russia26-T11*Bill Quackenbush*5'11"190192219991942-1956Canada26-T2*Mark Howe*5'11"18519551973-1995USA2818*Serge Savard*6'3"21019461966-1983Canada295*Rod Langway*6'3"21819571977-1993USA308*Eddie Gerard*5'9"168189019371913-1923Canada312*Jack Stewart*5'10"190191719831938-1952Canada325*Guy Lapointe*6'0"20519481968-1984Canada3327*Scott Niedermayer*6'1"19419731992-2010Canada343*Marcel Pronovost*6'0"19019301950-1970Canada352*Lionel Conacher*6'2"195190119541925-1937Canada36*William "Hod" Stuart*6'0"190187919071902-1907Canada373*Ivan "Ching" Johnson*5'11"210189819791926-1938Canada382*Jacques Laperrière*6'2"19019411962-1974Canada397*Alexei Kasatonov*6'1"21519591977-1997Russia403*Jean-Claude Tremblay*5'11170193919941960-1979Canada41*Ernest "Moose" Johnson*5'11185189619631905-1931Canada4233*Zdeno Chára*6'9"25519771998-PresentSlovakia435*Ebbie Goodfellow*6'0"175190719851929-1943Canada444*Rob Blake*6'4"22019691990-2010Canada453*Emile "Butch" Bouchard*6'2"20519191941-1956Canada462*Carl Brewer*5'9"180193820011958-1980Canada471*Albert "Babe" Siebert*5'10"182190419391925-1939Canada48*Georges "Buck" Boucher*5'9169189619601915-1932Canada4917*Jan Suchý*5'816919441963-1983Czechia5055*Larry Murphy*6'2"21019611980-2001Canada5117*Ken Reardon*5'10"180192120081940-1950Canada5210*Tom Johnson*6'0"180192820071950-1965Canada53*Lester Patrick*6'1"180188319601903-1927Canada542*Art Coulter*5'11"185190920001932-1942Canada5524*Doug Wilson*6'1"18719571977-1993Canada562*Sylvio Mantha*5'10"178190219741923-1936Canada572*Harry Cameron*5'10"155189019531912-1926Canada5860*František Pospíšil*6'0"17619441961-1978Czechia5926*Allan Stanley*6'1"17019261948-1969Canada60*Harvey Pulford*5'11"200187519401893-1908Canada
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*HOH Top 40 Goaltenders of All Time*

Compiled in 2012-2013. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**Player**Height**Weight**Born**Died**Career**Nationality*1*Patrick Roy*6'1"21019651985-2003Canada2*Dominik Hašek*6'1"16519651980-2011Czech3*Jacques Plante*6'0"175192919861952-1975Canada4*Glenn Hall*5'11"19019311951-1971Canada5*Terry Sawchuk*5'11"190192919701949-1970Canada6*Martin Brodeur*6'2"21619721991-2015Canada7*Ken Dryden*6'4"20719471970-1979Canada8*Vladislav Tretiak*6'0"20019521968-1984Russia9*Frank Brimsek*5'9"170191319981938-1950USA10*Georges Vézina*5'6"185188719261910-1925Canada11*Charlie Gardiner*6'0"176190419341927-1934Canada12*Clint Benedict*5'11"185189219761912-1931Canada13*Walter "Turk" Broda*5'9"165191419721935-1951Canada14*Bill Durnan*6'0"190191619721944-1950Canada15*Ed Belfour*6'0"21519651989-2008Canada16*Tony Esposito*5'11"18519431967-1984Canada17*Bernie Parent*5'10"17019451965-1979Canada18*Roy Worters*5'3"135190019571925-1937Canada19*Johnny Bower*5'9"17019241945-1970Canada20*Jiří Holeček*5'11"16319441964-1981Czech21*Cecil "Tiny" Thompson*5'10"160190319811928-1941Canada22*George Hainsworth*5'6"150189519501923-1937Canada23*Billy Smith*5'10"18519501971-1989Canada24*Hugh Lehman*5'8"168188519611908-1928Canada25*Grant Fuhr*5'10"20119621981-2000Canada26*Lorne "Gump" Worsley*5'7"180192920071952-1974Canada27*Harry Lumley*6'0"195192619981943-1960Canada28*Chuck Rayner*5'11"190192020021940-1953Canada29*Tom Barrasso*6'3"21019651983-2003USA30*Harry "Hap" Holmes*5'10"170189219411912-1928Canada31*Curtis Joseph*5'10"18219671989-2009Canada32*Eddie Giacomin*5'11"180193920021965-1978Canada33*Rogie Vachon*5'7"17019451967-1982Canada34*John Vanbiesbrouck*5'8"17519631981-2002USA35*Percy LeSueur*5'7"150188119621905-1916Canada36*Roberto Luongo*6'3"18019791998-presentCanada37*Tim Thomas*5'11"20119741997-2012USA38*Henrik Lundqvist*6'1"19519822001-presentSweden39*Alec Connell*5'9"150190219581924-1937Canada40*Mike Liut*6'2"19519561977-1992Canada
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*HOH Top 60 Centers of All Time*

Compiled in 2013-2014. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**Player**Height**Weight**Born**Died**Career**Nationality*1*Wayne Gretzky*6'0"18519611978-1999Canada2*Mario Lemieux*6'4"23019651984-2006Canada3*Jean Béliveau*6'3"205193120141950-1971Canada4*Howie Morenz*5'9"165190219371923-1937Canada5*Stan Mikita*5'9"16919401958-1980Canada6*Mark Messier*6'1"21019611978-2004Canada7*Bobby Clarke*5'10"18519491969-1984Canada8*Frank Nighbor*5'9"160189319661912-1930Canada9*Phil Esposito*6'1"20519421963-1981Canada10*Joe Sakic*5'11"19519691988-2009Canada11*Bryan Trottier*5'11"19519561975-1994Canada12*Fred "Cyclone" Taylor*5'8"165188419791905-1923Canada13*Steve Yzerman*5'11"18519651983-2006Canada14*Édouard "Newsy" Lalonde*5'9"1680188719701904-1927Canada15*Syl Apps, Sr.*6'0"185191519981936-1948Canada16*Frank Boucher*5'8"185190119771921-1938Canada17*Henri Richard*5'7"16019361955-1974Canada18*Milt Schmidt*6'0"185191820171936-1955Canada19**Marcel Dionne*5'9"19019511971-1989Canada20**Peter Forsberg*6'0"20519731990-2011Sweden21*Ted Kennedy*5'10"170192520091942-1957Canada22*Sidney Crosby*5'11"20019872005-presentCanada23*Joe Malone*5'10"150189019691910-1924Canada24*Max Bentley*5'10"155192019841940-1954Canada25*Norm Ullman*5'10"17519351955-1977Canada26*Elmer Lach*5'10"165191820151940-1954Canada27*Bill Cowley*5'10"165191219931934-1947Canada28*Nels Stewart*6'1"195190219571925-1940Canada29*Sergei Fedorov (Fyodorov)*6'2"20719691986-2009Russia30*Sid Abel*5'11"170191820001938-1954Canada31*Dave Keon*5'9"16519401960-1982Canada32*Doug Gilmour*5'11"17719631983-2003Canada33*Alexander Maltsev*5'9"16919491967-1984Russia34*Joe Thornton*6'4"22019791997-presentCanada35*Ron Francis*6'3"20019631981-2004Canada36*Peter Šťastný*6'1"20019561975-1995Slovakia37*Alex Delvecchio*6'0"19519321950-1974Canada38*Eric Lindros*6'4"24019731992-2007Canada39*Adam Oates*5'11"19019621985-2004Canada40*Evgeni Malkin*6'3"19519862003-presentRussia41T*Gilbert Perreault*6'1"18019501970-1987Canada41T*Reginald "Hooley" Smith*5'10"155190319631924-1941Canada43*Pavel Datsyuk*5'11"19819781997-presentRussia44*Russell Bowie*188019561896-1908Canada45*Jean Ratelle*6'1"18019401960-1981Canada46*Marty Barry*5'11"175196919691927-1940Canada47*Mike Modano*6'3"21219701989-2011USA48*Dale Hawerchuk*5'11"19019631981-1997Canada49*Vladimir Petrov*6'0"18719471965-1983Russia50*Denis Savard*5'10"17519611980-1997Canada51*Igor Larionov*5'9"17019601977-2004Russia52*Mickey MacKay*5'9"162189419401914-1930Canada53*Frank Federickson*5'11"180189519791913-1931Canada54*Mats Sundin*6'5"23119711989-2009Sweden55*Henrik Zetterberg*5'11"19719802000-presentSweden56*Darryl Sittler*6'0"19019501970-1985Canada57*Václav Nedomanský*6'1"21019441965-1983Czechia58*Gordon "Duke" Keats*5'11"195189519721915-1934Canada59*Jacques Lemaire*5'10"18019451967-1979Canada60*Neil Colville*5'11"175191419871935-1949Canada
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## TheDevilMadeMe

*HOH Top 60 Wingers of All Time*

Compiled in 2014-2015. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**Player**Height**Weight**Born**Died**Career**Nationality*1*Gordie Howe*6'0"205192820161946-1980Canada2*Bobby Hull*5'10"19519391957-1980Canada3*Maurice Richard*5'10"17019211942-1960Canada4*Jaromír Jágr*6'3"240197111988-presentCzechia5*Guy Lafleur*6'0"18519511971-1991Canada6*Sergei Makarov*5'11"18519581976-1997Russia/USSR7*Bill Cook*5'10"170189619861920-1937Canada8*Mike Bossy*6'0"186195711977-1987Canada9*Alexander Ovechkin*6'3"23019852001-presentRussia10*Ted Lindsay*5'8"16319251944-1965Canada11*Charlie Conacher*6'1"195190919671929-1941Canada12*Bernie Geoffrion*5'9"166193120061951-1968Canada13*Valeri Kharlamov*5'8"165194819811967-1981Russia/USSR14*Andy Bathgate*6'0"180193220161952-1971Canada15*Teemu Selänne*6'0"20019701990-2014Finland16*Frank Mahovlich*6'0"20519381956-1978Canada17*Cy Denneny*5'7"168189119701914-1929Canada18*Dickie Moore*5'10"168193120151951-1968Canada19*Aurèle Joliat*5'7"136190119861922-1938Canada20*Boris Mikhailov*5'10"16919441965-1981Russia/USSR21*Jari Kurri*6'0"19419601977-1998Finland22*Brett Hull*5'11"20319641986-2006Canada, USA23*Hector "Toe" Blake*5'10"165191219951934-1948Canada24*Jarome Iginla*6'1"21019771996-presentCanada25*Martin St. Louis*5'8"18019751998-2015Canada26*Anatoli Firsov*5'9"154194120001959-1974Russia/USSR27*Ralph "Busher" Jackson*5'11"195191119661929-1944Canada28*Doug Bentley*5'8"145191619721939-1954Canada29*Pavel Bure*5'10"18919711988-2003Russia30*Tommy Phillips*5'9"168188319231901-1912Canada31*Syd Howe*5'9"165191119761929-1946Canada32*Vladimír Martinec*5'9"18319491967-1981Czechia /ČSSR33*Sweeney Schriner*6'0"185191119901934-1946Canada34*Johnny Bucyk*6'0"21519351955-1978Canada35*Bryan Hextall, Sr.*5'10"180191319841936-1948Canada36*Luc Robitaille*6'1"21519661986-2006Canada7*Paul Kariya*5'10"18519741994-2010Canada38*Mark Recchi*5'10"19519681988-2011Canada39*Brendan Shanahan*6'3"22019691987-2009Canada40*Cecil "Babe" Dye*5'8"150189819621919-1931Canada41*Michel Goulet*6'1"19519601978-1994Canada42*Marián Hossa*6'1"21019791997-presentSlovakia43*Roy Conacher*6'2"175191619841938-1952Canada44*Vladimir Krutov*5'9"195196020121977-1996Russia/USSR45*Patrik Eliáš*6'1"19519761995-2016Czechia46*Yvan Cournoyer*5'7"17819431963-1979Canada47*Daniel Alfredsson*5'11"19619721995-2014Sweden48*Alexander Yakushev*6'2"19819471963-1983Russia/USSR49*John LeClair*6'3"22619691990-2007USA50*Gordie Drillon*6'2"178191319851936-1943Canada51*Didier Pitre*5'11"185188319341903-1923Canada52*Rod Gilbert*5'9"18019411960-1978Canada53*Paul Thompson*5'11"180190619911926-1939Canada54*Helmuts Balderis*5'11"19019521973-1985; 1989Latvia/USSR55*Theoren Fleury*5'6"18219681988-2003Canada56*Cecil Dillon*5'11"173190819691930-1940Canada, USA57*Bert Olmstead*6'1"180192620151948-1962Canada58*Rick Middleton*5'11"17019531974-1988Canada59*Ilya Kovalchuk*6'3"23019832001-presentRussia60*Reg Noble*5'8"180189619621917-1933Canada
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## Theokritos

*HOH Top 50 European Non-NHL Players of All Time*

Compiled in 2015-2016. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**Player**Pos.**Born**Died**Nationality*1*Vyacheslav Fetisov*D1985Russia/USSR2*Sergei Makarov*RW1958Russia/USSR3*Valeri Kharlamov*LW19481981Russia/USSR4*Anatoli Firsov*LW19412000Russia/USSR5*Vladislav Tretiak*G1952Russia/USSR6*Boris Mikhailov*RW1944Russia/USSR7*Alexander Maltsev*C, RW1949Russia/USSR8*Vladimír Martinec*RW1949Czechia/ČSSR9*Jiří Holeček*G1944Czechia/ČSSR10*Valeri Vasiliev*D1949Russia/USSR11*Václav Nedomanský*C, RW1944Czechia/ČSSR12*Jan Suchý*D1944Czechia/ČSSR13*Vladimir Petrov*C1947Russia/USSR14*František Pospíšil*D1944Czechia/ČSSR15*Vladimir Krutov*W19602012Russia/USSR16*Alexei Kasatonov*D1959Russia/USSR17*Alexander Yakushev*LW1947Russia/USSR18*Igor Larionov*C1960Russia/USSR19*Milan Nový*C1951Czechia/ČSSR20*Sven "Tumba" Johansson*C19312011Sweden21*Vladimír Zábrodský*C1923Czechia/ČSSR22*Vsevolod Bobrov*LW19221979Russia/USSR23*Helmuts Balderis*RW1952Latvia/USSR24*Jiří Holík*LW1944Czechia/ČSSR25*Vyacheslav Starshinov*C1940Russia/USSR26*Nikolai Sologubov*D19241988Russia/USSR27*Ivan Hlinka*C19502004Czechia/ČSSR28*Alexander Ragulin*D19412004Russia/USSR29*Veniamin Alexandrov*LW19371991Russia/USSR30*Lennart Svedberg*D19441972Sweden31*Sergei Kapustin*LW19531995Russia/USSR32*Vladimir Lutchenko*D1949Russia/USSR33*Vitali Davydov*D1939Russia/USSR34*Josef Maleček*F19031982Czechia/ČSSR35*Vladimír Dzurilla*G1942Slovakia/ČSSR36*Ulf Sterner*LW1941Sweden37*Håkan Loob*RW1960Sweden38*Konstantin Loktev*RW193311996Russia/USSR39*Alexander Almetov*C19401992Russia/USSR40*Vladimir Vikulov*RW1946Russia/USSR41*Vlastimil Bubník*RW19312015Czechia/ČSSR42*Peter "Pekka" Lindmark*G1956Sweden43*Viktor Shalimov*RW1951Russia/USSR44*Jiří Bubla*D1950Czechia/ČSSR45*Boris Mayorov*C19438Russia/USSR46*Jozef Golonka*C1938Slovakia/ČSSR47*Nils "Nisse" Nilsson*C19362017Sweden48*Erich Kühnhackl*C1950Germany/BRD49*Vyacheslav Bykov*C1960Russia/USSR50*Jiří Králík*G1952Czechia/ČSSR
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]​


----------



## quoipourquoi

*Top 40 Stanley Cup Playoff Performers of All Time*

Compiled in 2017. To discuss this list, click HERE.


*Rank**Player *1​Wayne Gretzky​2​Patrick Roy​3​Maurice Richard​4​Jean Beliveau​5​Gordie Howe​6​Doug Harvey​7​Mark Messier​8​Jacques Plante​9​Ted Kennedy​10​Denis Potvin​11​Mario Lemieux​12​Joe Sakic​13​Bobby Orr​14​Red Kelly​15​Guy Lafleur​16​Frank Nighbor​17​Turk Broda​18​Peter Forsberg​19​Henri Richard​20​Mike Bossy​21​Larry Robinson​22​Ken Dryden​23​Nicklas Lidstrom​24​Bryan Trottier​25​Bernie Geoffrion​26​Doug Gilmour​27​Serge Savard​28​Sidney Crosby​29​Phil Esposito​30​Frank Boucher​31​Bobby Hull​32​Chris Pronger​33​Jari Kurri​34​Sergei Fedorov​35​Martin Brodeur​36​Scott Stevens​37​Jacques Lemaire​38​Duncan Keith​39​Billy Smith​40​Frank Foyston​
[THEAD]
[/THEAD]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------

